# i am scared to become a complex person about marriage in the future!!



## jennifer22009 (Sep 19, 2009)

because we are going throw divorce soon ! 

i am scared that i am going to become a complex person when it comes to marriage again?


i will feel scared to get into another experience again !


----------



## pairofduces (Dec 28, 2008)

Same here. I don't know that I could ever trust someone again. If marriage vows have no meaning than what's the point?


----------



## martino (May 12, 2008)

Curious, what do you mean by: "complex" ??


----------



## jennifer22009 (Sep 19, 2009)

i meant by complex , not being able to start again my life with someone else because i feel like i am guilty and broken , and i feel like lazy to start other relation ; looks like i am tired to start again a new relation , because i am shoked


----------

